# Lake Van Monster Captured on Film by Japanese



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Lake Van Monster Captured on Film by Japanese*

Last week, Cryptomundo brought you the news that a Japanese magazine was in Turkey to document the Lake Van Monster.

Today, we bring you the following shocking news:

Van Lake Monster Captured on Film by Japanese

By Anadolu News Agency (aa), Van

A Japanese journalist and his team that came to Turkey to collect eyewitness testimony about the legendary Van Lake monster completed their investigation with a surprise discovery.

Author-translator Takano Hideyuki, photographer Mori Kiyashi and assistant Suezawa Yasufumi from the Japanese magazine Shosetsu Tendai by Kodansha arrived in Van nearly two weeks ago to investigate the legend of the Van Lake monster.

Hideyuki said when they completed their research and returned to Van, they witnessed a monster-like body swimming in the lake about 300 meters offshore and captured the event on film.

Hideyuki said such a sighting following the completion of their research thrilled his team, and added that they showed the pictures and film to experts at Van Yuzuncu Yil University, but the murky images were not conclusive.

Before departing for Japan, the team announced they would return to the region in the future to conduct further research.

http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-report/lake-van-monster2/


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

It will be interesting to see the footage when it's released.


----------

